# ok, now it's my turn...



## ikenpo (Jan 19, 2003)

On the other forum there has been some discussion about the technique line at Mr. Trejo's tournament, I'm just curious how many instructors are letting the students do the same techniques on them? At the school after you see the instructor rip it out on a person does he/she jump in the line and let someone do the same on them? Well, on a new tech they my need to supervise, but as a general practice does the instructor jump in the line? 

jb


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

If I'm running a class I absolutely join in. If I had taught a new technique to someone then I am the first person they practice it on. Until I feel they have the tech. down well enough to practice on others then we rotate. I always make sure that the other people in line know that so and so just learned whichever and they are to take it easy and practice that tech. until the line comes back to me and that person. From there we do that tech. again then I might say o.k. let's practice some other tech. now.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 19, 2003)

My instructor is always the first to let us practice it on. Then he normally has everybody practice on me, because I'm the biggest in the dojo so there is more of me to hit, and I don't whine about anything.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 19, 2003)

If I have read the first articl correctly I must say that my students try new techniques out on me first. and if we have a line yes I am in that line or have a place in it but standing where I can observe  what is going on and correct mistakes, until my turn comes up again.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 19, 2003)

The instructor, and asst. instructors all do ... I'm not sure that's a
good thing, those guys can HIT!


----------



## Seig (Jan 20, 2003)

I have designated "Crash test Dummies" that I use to demonstrate the techniques.  These are the people that I know, from a couple of years of familarity, exactly how hard I can hit without doing real damage.  When I set up a technique line, I generally have the more experienced people with the lesser, until the lesser experienced person has a decent grasp of the technique, then I let them choose their own partners.  I float through the tech line, showing, correcting, adjusting and letting them practice on me so they know what it is like to hit a large, solid target.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> ...practice on me so they know what it is like to hit a large, solid target.



...and there really is no replacement after finishing a technique and hearing the resounding "Bonk" off of a Seigel chest...


----------

